# back in the saddle again this time western style



## maj (15 January 2015)

Hi I am new to the forum and I am so excited 
After 14 years without horses I have them back in my life again !!
In fact I bought my new horse gismo from this site - so a big thank you to horse and hound and the lady I bought him off 
In the past I have hunted and showjumped  but now as I am much older I decided I just want to have fun out hacking and I decided to go western instead of English
heres a photo of gismo in his new western tack 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Midlifecrisis (15 January 2015)

Hello and welcome - Gismo looks very smart


----------



## On the Hoof (15 January 2015)

Hi, Gismo looks lovely! Hope you have lots of fun with him.


----------



## maj (16 January 2015)

thank you both for your replies - we have some issues to work through but I am winning - I loved his look for carrying western tack and I know as I regain my confidence he will be my perfect hack


----------



## Enfys (22 January 2015)

Very smart    I hope he becomes every you want him to be and that you really enjoy your time with him. 

Please don't take this the wrong way, I do not mean to offend, and I am sure you do this anyway, but do check those Chicago screws on his bridle regularly (at the bit) they have a sneaky habit of working themselves loose  (Been there, done that   )


----------



## Shady (22 January 2015)

lovely horse Maj!  very smart indeed, i rode in a Barefoot western saddle for ages, i loved it, so secure and comfy. i wish you all the best with your lovely Gismo and welcome to the ' madhouse '

ps , my husbands family ALL have  chihuahuas, yours look super cute and i'm going to guess that they are the other love of your life?!!


----------



## maj (23 January 2015)

Shady said:



			lovely horse Maj!  very smart indeed, i rode in a Barefoot western saddle for ages, i loved it, so secure and comfy. i wish you all the best with your lovely Gismo and welcome to the ' madhouse '

ps , my husbands family ALL have  chihuahuas, yours look super cute and i'm going to guess that they are the other love of your life?!!
		
Click to expand...

thanks and yes I love my chis and now gismo too - I feel very blessed


----------



## maj (23 January 2015)

Enfys said:



			Very smart    I hope he becomes every you want him to be and that you really enjoy your time with him. 

Please don't take this the wrong way, I do not mean to offend, and I am sure you do this anyway, but do check those Chicago screws on his bridle regularly (at the bit) they have a sneaky habit of working themselves loose  (Been there, done that   )
		
Click to expand...

Gee I didn't know that at all - thank you so much for that info enfys - I will check them immediately as I want to ride some time tomorrow and if anyone out  there has any more advice I welcome it as I don't know anything about western tack - I did take a wire coat hanger template to be sure I got the right fit for gismo and the lady from the western department chose saddles for me that were appropriate - that particular saddle is a reinsman reining saddle which I liked the fit of for me personally


----------

